# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Christmas at The White House  Then and Now

## sargentodiaz

Obama's off in Hawaii playing golf and celebrating Xmas in his own way.


But, another president wouldn't leave the White House until the day after Christmas. Why? Because, despite what leftists claim, George W. Bush is a class act. He didn't want the staff to miss Christmas with their families! This article says doing so is Incredible. I say it's just the way President Bush is. Then and now.


Read the article @ http://www.westernjournalism.com/geo...is-incredible/

----------

DrPeeper1970 (12-27-2015),Pregnar Kraps (12-24-2015),Quark (12-24-2015),Retiredat50 (12-24-2015),Swedgin (12-30-2015)

----------


## Jim Scott

While I did not always support everything George W. Bush did and often wished he had been more articulate, I always considered him a 'class act'.  A man that was polite and considerate to others.  You don't win any media points for that but when compared to the narcissist Obama, the difference is stark.   
*
Jim*

----------

Coolwalker (12-24-2015),Mainecoons (12-24-2015),Pregnar Kraps (12-24-2015),Quark (12-25-2015),Retiredat50 (12-24-2015),RMNIXON (12-24-2015),sargentodiaz (12-24-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

Agree.  He was a disaster as POTUS but he was and is a decent human being.

I would never characterize Barack Obama that way.  He's got the disaster part down cold, though, undoubtedly the worst POTUS America has ever been cursed with.

----------

Cedric (12-24-2015),Montana (12-24-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Bushie was better than most of us know and deserve.

And after hearing Mark Steyn mention this Christmas custom of the Bushes, I was going to post this in this thread until I saw that's what you led with, sargentodiazda.

 :Thumbsup20:   @sargentodiazda

----------

2cent (12-27-2015),birddog (12-25-2015),Daily Bread (12-24-2015),DBCooper (12-24-2015)

----------


## Coolwalker

His father surrounded him with his own "yes men"...it wasn't Dubya's fault.

----------


## Dan40

> Obama's off in Hawaii playing golf and “celebrating” Xmas in his own way.
> 
> 
> But, another president wouldn't leave the White House until the day after Christmas. Why? Because, despite what leftists claim, George W. Bush is a class act. He didn't want the staff to miss Christmas with their families! This article says doing so is “Incredible.” I say it's just the way President Bush is. Then and now.
> 
> 
> Read the article @ http://www.westernjournalism.com/geo...is-incredible/



Didn't we all know that obama was a total asshole way back in 2007?

And nothing is changed since.

Obama has never been interested in anything but the perks of the presidency.  He never wanted to do the work of president, and didn't.  He never wanted to take on the responsibility of being president, and has not.

But he loves the perks of the office.

He has spent more taxpayer money on his vacations than he has ever made in his life, total.

I wonder what the Secret Service Presidential Detail turn over has been under osama hussein bin obama?

----------

Cedric (12-24-2015),JustPassinThru (12-24-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I wonder what the Secret Service Presidential Detail turn over has been under osama hussein bin obama?


Probably not very high, at this point.

The ones in there eight years ago, are probably all left in disgust.  He's got HIS kinda people in there, now...the kind who think the Advance Detail job is to line up the whores for the Secret Service staff.  The kind who hate America as much as the Boss does...and her puppet, Barry.

Where ELSE could they make so much doing so little?  It will be FUN to watch, if/when something goes down.  Barry's supporters won't do it; but the Mohammedans don't care so much about party labels.

Be fun to watch the New Breed of SS officers, scatter like little girls.

----------


## Mainecoons

A good person but a very bad POTUS like I said.

In January 2001, the Republican Party had everything in place, far more than Reagan did, to finally reverse the government cancer in America.  And what did they do?

1.  Grow government faster than Lyndon Johnson.
2.  Pile billions onto the national debt.
3.  Pass that fascist "Patriot" Act.
4.  Start a disastrous war that has totally destabilized the Middle East.
5.  Pile on still more government regulations.

What I know is that George Bush presided over the greatest failure to actually begin to reverse the tyranny of the U.S. Federal government and instead did the opposite.   And in doing so, paved the way for Barack Obama to really fuck things up.

I don't forgive him or any of the other liberal Bushes for what they have done to America.  They have proven that sometimes your "friends" can actually be your worst enemies.

The Bushes and all the other Republicrats can go straight to hell in my book.

Merry Christmas to you all and BAH HUMBUG to the Bush family.

----------

Quark (12-25-2015),squidward (12-25-2015)

----------


## DBCooper

I adored W, and still do. I miss him.

----------

2cent (12-27-2015),birddog (12-25-2015),Pregnar Kraps (12-24-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

Then you are no better than the fools who adore Barack Obama.

----------


## RMNIXON

I did not know this story about W. but it comes as no great surprise.

As far as Obama dragging a huge entourage half way across the Globe for his Family Holiday, noted that much in the latest "Selfish" vacation thread. 

Ass!  :Tongue20:

----------


## DrPeeper1970

Wonder if the Obama's put up a "Holiday Tree"

----------


## Quark

Mark Steyn mentioned that today.

----------


## Dan40

> Wonder if the Obama's put up a "Holiday Tree"


An Xiday tree?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Then you are no better than the fools who adore Barack Obama.


Your cat has more sense than its Daddy.

----------


## Mainecoons

Here's what you are adoring:

Christmas 2015s Contra Corner

----------

Quark (12-25-2015)

----------


## squidward

Bush was about as conservative as Hillary, who will march for the same wall street bankers, defense contractors and corporatists that he did.

----------


## birddog

> Then you are no better than the fools who adore Barack Obama.


You are FOS on this one!  :Thumbdown20:

----------


## Calypso Jones

Did you guys see the Obamas' Christmas address.  Freakin' pathetic.  Calls himself a Christian and yet fails to say what the reason for the season is.    says it is for service to others.......refugees.  He made a point of mentioning that.    Afterwards they mentioned our military.

Never once mentioned the birth of Christ. 

These are clues guys.

----------

RMNIXON (12-26-2015)

----------


## Quark

> Here's what you are adoring:
> 
> Christmas 2015s Contra Corner


He's got some interesting stuff. I bookmarked the page and will have to go back read the rest. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Quark

> Did you guys see the Obamas' Christmas address.  Freakin' pathetic.  Calls himself a Christian and yet fails to say what the reason for the season is.    says it is for service to others.......refugees.  He made a point of mentioning that.    Afterwards they mentioned our military.
> 
> Never once mentioned the birth of Christ. 
> 
> These are clues guys.


I've been saying right a long he's a Muslim what the heck does it take.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I've been saying right a long he's a Muslim what the heck does it take.


There are none so blind as those who will not see.

It's been plain a long, long time - as you say.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> A good person but a very bad POTUS like I said.
> 
> In January 2001, the Republican Party had everything in place, far more than Reagan did, to finally reverse the government cancer in America.  And what did they do?
> 
> 1.  Grow government faster than Lyndon Johnson.
> 2.  Pile billions onto the national debt.
> 3.  Pass that fascist "Patriot" Act.
> 4.  Start a disastrous war that has totally destabilized the Middle East.
> 5.  Pile on still more government regulations.
> ...


Do you suggest he should have continued on as though nothing had happened on 9/11???

The Global War on Terrorism required a change from business as usual. 

How can you rationally criticize W for taking it to the actors responsible for the attack?

And how can you fault him for going to try to root out FUTURE threats and eliminate chronic sources of instability?

And how can you blame him for hoping to positively address our never ending need for affordable oil?

And who on Earth besides anti-Semitic bigots wouldn't act to prevent a possible WWIII when the combined Arab and then combined Muslim worlds declared all out war on Israel for protecting herself with a pre-emotive strike on a known Islamic belligerent whose boasts of WMD's couldn't be ascertained?!

And who among us would blame him for enacting the Patriot Act, which my have been THE SINGLE most important reason we didn't have armed combat all over America?

"How, PK?"

Feelings were running high after the attacks and PATRIOTS all across America were ready to start picking off Muslims on sight.

If that began to happen in great enough numbers the Koran orders Muslims to immediately go to the aid of their brethren who are being persecuted for their Allah worship.

What the Patriot Act did was to assure PATRIOTIC AMERICANS that they could leave the job of keeping America safe to the Feds.

Bubbas all across the land KNEW the Feds were using SERIOUS MEDICINE when they found out how seriously invasive the Act would be.

If the government would go THAT far to find the bad guys and prevent their next attack, the general feeling was that would be enough to keep the country safe and the good old boys could stand down.

W was better than we knew and deserved.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Do you suggest he should have continued on as though nothing had happened on 9/11???


He did that. Didn't you watch the video of him in the school, when Andy Card came in and told him his nation was under attack? That's exactly what he did - he continued as though nothing had happened.




> The Global War on Terrorism required a change from business as usual.


No, it didn't. The "global war on terror" was a gigantic hoax, from the very beginning.




> How can you rationally criticize W for taking it to the actors responsible for the attack?


He didn't do that. He let Osama bin Laden live, and he went after Saddam Hussein instead.

And he left Saudi Arabia entirely alone.




> And how can you fault him for going to try to root out FUTURE threats and eliminate chronic sources of instability?


He destabilized the Middle East more than any other president since Woodrow Wilson.




> And how can you blame him for hoping to positively address our never ending need for affordable oil?


He didn't do that either. He gave most of the oil to the Chinese, and the rest to the British and French.




> And who on Earth besides anti-Semitic bigots wouldn't act to prevent a possible WWIII when the combined Arab and then combined Muslim worlds declared all out war on Israel for protecting herself with a pre-emotive strike on a known belligerent whose boasts of WMD's couldn't be ascertained?


Pre-emotive? lol  :Smile: 

Israel has what to do with 9/11 or Saddam Hussein? ???

Have you been partaking of the holiday cheer?  :Wink:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> He did that. Didn't you watch the video of him in the school, when Andy Card came in and told him his nation was under attack? That's exactly what he did - he continued as though nothing had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it didn't. The "global war on terror" was a gigantic hoax, from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't do that. He let Osama bin Laden live, and he went after Saddam Hussein instead.
> ...


NOW I get it! nonsqtr!!!!!

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> He did that. Didn't you watch the video of him in the school, when Andy Card came in and told him his nation was under attack? That's exactly what he did - he continued as though nothing had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it didn't. The "global war on terror" was a gigantic hoax, from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't do that. He let Osama bin Laden live, and he went after Saddam Hussein instead.
> ...


  @nonsqtr

Not at all.

You have exposed your outdated talking points. It's like you are responding to new revelations with arguments befitting someone ten years younger.

I will refrain from chastising you on this unless you persist in asserting those feeble and immature responses. 

You are older and more wisened than those replies would suggest.

But if you stand on them I will respond accordingly.

Your choice.

 :Smiley20:

----------


## nonsqtr

> NOW I get it! nonsqtr!!!!!


lolol - people say all kinds of bad things about W. Poor guy, he was so misunderestimated...

The tyranny didn't begin with Bush, he was far too stupid to be a tyrant. It began with Lyndon Johnson, way back in 1963.

Really, by the time Reagan came around we should have recognized it for what it was, but then we went off on a deficit-spending beat-the-commies tangent, and then came the New World Order.

And then came Clinton, who put several key nails into the coffin, the most important being Gramm-Leach-Bliley.

In specific reference to W though, the confluence between the massive over-reaction to 9/11, and the placing of key capabilities into the infrastructure, is striking. Those two things ordinarily would not tie together so easily or so logically, yet after 9/11 their relationship was barely questioned. 

No, you don't expect him to "do nothing", you expect him to do the right thing, go after the right people for the right reasons. He's the C-in-C, his credibility as an institution is of paramount importance. So here we go into Grenada, into Panama, into Kuwait, into Iraq, basically we got everyone except the guy who did 9/11. Our C-in-C's credibility has been completely shot, even the lowly Islamists are thumbing their noses at him. 

W.... oy.... that has to be the low point of the Republican existence. I dunno how that guy ever made it out of Yale. Not sure if grandpa would have donated to such a liberal institution, lol  :Wink:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> lolol - people say all kinds of bad things about W. Poor guy, he was so misunderestimated...
> 
> The tyranny didn't begin with Bush, he was far too stupid to be a tyrant. It began with Lyndon Johnson, way back in 1963.
> 
> Really, by the time Reagan came around we should have recognized it for what it was, but then we went off on a deficit-spending beat-the-commies tangent, and then came the New World Order.
> 
> And then came Clinton, who put several key nails into the coffin, the most important being Gramm-Leach-Bliley.
> 
> In specific reference to W though, the confluence between the massive over-reaction to 9/11, and the placing of key capabilities into the infrastructure, is striking. Those two things ordinarily would not tie together so easily or so logically, yet after 9/11 their relationship was barely questioned. 
> ...


You need to be disabused of some of your own misunderestimatings.

But it is after midnight.  A few minutes into 12/26.

Can you wait to be educated until I'm less fatigued?

----------


## sargentodiaz

Why the hell does the OP have to get twisted around?

The thread clearly shows the difference in consideration on the part of two influential and powerful people. One (Pres Bush) put others in front of himself while the other (Obozo) cares about nothing but himself and his own petty desires.    :Tongue20:

----------

2cent (12-27-2015)

----------


## Taxcutter

Hussein Obama moves heaven and earth to rehabilitate GW Bush's reputation.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Did you guys see the Obamas' Christmas address.  Freakin' pathetic.  Calls himself a Christian and yet fails to say what the reason for the season is.    says it is for service to others.......refugees.  He made a point of mentioning that.    Afterwards they mentioned our military.
> 
> Never once mentioned the birth of Christ. 
> 
> These are clues guys.




I am glad I did not hear it!

Obviously meant to be political and divisive. Everything is a tool of subversion even Christmas. 

Character matters and he has none!  :Geez:

----------


## squidward

> Why the hell does the OP have to get twisted around?
> 
> The thread clearly shows the difference in consideration on the part of two influential and powerful people. One (Pres Bush) put others in front of himself while the other (Obozo) cares about nothing but himself and his own petty desires.


Yeah Bush really put you in front of himself when he signed the patriot act. All heart.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Yeah Bush really put you in front of himself when he signed the patriot act. All heart.


The Patriot Act kept this country from exploding, Dumas.

----------


## squidward

> The Patriot Act kept this country from exploding,


exactly why you deserve the government you got. 




> Dumas.


your mom's here ?

----------


## squidward

> The Patriot Act kept this country from exploding,


exactly why you deserve the government you got. 




> Dumas.


your mom

----------


## Trinnity

> Probably not very high, at this point.
> 
> The ones in there eight years ago, are probably all left in disgust.  He's got HIS kinda people in there, now...the kind who think the Advance Detail job is to line up the whores for the Secret Service staff.  The kind who hate America as much as the Boss does...and her puppet, Barry.


Valerie?

----------


## teeceetx

Homeland Security is nothing more than Obama's domestic army.  And boy are they well armed!  And they are not constrained by any RULES OF ENGAGEMENT!  Imagine that!  Soldiers on the battlefield have to ask permission before they fire their weapons.  Not so for Homeland Security.  They can kill civilians at will.

----------


## Ginger

:Geez:

----------


## QuaseMarco

W was a decent human being and the 1st lady was as well. You can't compare Laura Bush to the nasty bitter Michelle or the ball busting bitch Hillary.

----------

sargentodiaz (12-30-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

He is a decent person.  And a big government, war mongering liberal who did tremendous damage to the U.S. and the Middle East with his stupid war and all the liberal shit he passed.  W blew the greatest opportunity in my lifetime to actually cut government down to size and instead grew it faster than Lyndon Johnson and turned the NSA into a fascist arm of the state that snoops on you, me and every other U.S. citizen.

Actually, after typing all that truth about "W" I have a hard time with the first sentence.

----------


## Swedgin

Well, you bring up a point that is, quite simply, outside the grasp of the vast majority of Liberals: * CLASS.*

----------

